# Piedmont ramps??



## MuskyHunter50 (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m planning on launching my tracker 175 Monday. Are the ramps usable? Any information will help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure about piedmont. 
But I would say Leesville would be a safe bet.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

South Fork by Dam.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I launched at reynolds rd ramp last week. Water was about a half foot higher than it is now, though. I didn't have any issues but it is pretty shallow right near the launch. I have an 18.5 ft lund impact. Was thinking about trying sunday. If I do I will let you know about the ramp situation.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Schatty said:


> I launched at reynolds rd ramp last week. Water was about a half foot higher than it is now, though. I didn't have any issues but it is pretty shallow right near the launch. I have an 18.5 ft lund impact. Was thinking about trying sunday. If I do I will let you know about the ramp situation.


I was told Leesville ramp was pretty trecherous especially for anything but a very small boat


----------



## MuskyHunter50 (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

While my chocolate Lab and I were walking today, there were 7 empty trailers at Reynolds Road.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Love my Piedmont.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Launched at reynolds rd this morning at 730 am. No issues unloading or loading. Maybe 8 trucks in the lot when we left. The saugeyes were hungry again today. Pulled a 2 man limit of 16 to 18" fish and a bonus 11" perch. Probably caught 25 fish total in 4 hours of fishing, leadcore with flicker shads. Great day on the water, 50 degrees in late December!


----------



## MuskyHunter50 (Dec 24, 2021)

Schatty said:


> Launched at reynolds rd this morning at 730 am. No issues unloading or loading. Maybe 8 trucks in the lot when we left. The saugeyes were hungry again today. Pulled a 2 man limit of 16 to 18" fish and a bonus 11" perch. Probably caught 25 fish total in 4 hours of fishing, leadcore with flicker shads. Great day on the water, 50 degrees in late December!


Thank you . I’ll be on the water tomorrow. How’s the water clarity after this rain?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

We fished around essex bay and clarity wasn't an issue at all. The shallow areas around reynolds road were really stained but cleared up pretty quick once you got away from the ramp a bit.


----------

